# Слетела uft-шрифты в консоли.

## lexxkind

Нежданно обнаружилась проблема - в консольных приложениях псевдографика идёт буквами, причём руссификация в юникоде системы настроена. Смотрится всё через ssh, в локальных консолях всё нормально (что через Х, что просто в консоли).

По настройкам вроде всё верно:

```

Odin lexx # cat /etc/rc.conf | grep UNICODE | grep -v "\#"

UNICODE="yes"

```

```

Odin lexx # cat /etc/conf.d/consolefont | grep -v "\#"

CONSOLEFONT="ter-k14n"

```

Пробовал шрифты Cyr_a8x16, Cyr-sun16, ter-k14n - результат одинаковый. Шрифты на месте

```
Odin lexx # ls /usr/share/consolefonts/[C,c]yr*

/usr/share/consolefonts/Cyr_a8x14.psfu.gz

/usr/share/consolefonts/Cyr_a8x16.psfu.gz

/usr/share/consolefonts/Cyr_a8x8.psfu.gz

/usr/share/consolefonts/cyr-sun16.psfu.gz

Odin lexx # ls /usr/share/consolefonts/ter-k14*

/usr/share/consolefonts/ter-k14b.psf.gz

/usr/share/consolefonts/ter-k14f.psf.gz

/usr/share/consolefonts/ter-k14n.psf.gz

```

```

Odin lexx # cat /etc/conf.d/keymaps | grep -v "\#"

KEYMAP="-u ru4"

WINDOWSKEYS="yes"

extended_keymaps=""

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET="koi8-r"

fix_euro="NO"
```

```

Odin lexx # locale

LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=
```

но псевдографики всё равно нет

```
Gentoo USE flags editor 0.40.1

qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq

lqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqk

x Select desired USE flags from the list below:                                x

x lqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqk x

x x ( ) -*                                   (   ) Never enable any flags oth^ x

x x ( ) 16bit-indices                        (   ) Local flag: Enables use of# x

x x ( ) 16bittmp                             (   ) Local flag: Use 16bit tempa x

x x ( ) 16k_voice                            (   ) Local flag: Use a higher-qa x

x x ( ) 256-color                            (   ) Local flag: Enable 256 cola x

x x [-] 32bit                                (  -) Local flag: For amd64-multa x

x x [-] 3dnow                                (  -) Adds support for 3dnow mula x

x x [-] 3dnowext                             (  -) Local flag: Enable 3dnowexa x

x x                                                Local flag: Enable manualla x

x x ( ) 3ds                                  (   ) Local flag: Enable supporta x

x x                                                Local flag: Enable supporta x

x x                                                Local flag: Enables suppora x

x x ( ) 4mb-mod                              (   ) Local flag: Enables suppora x

x x [+] 64bit                                (  +) Local flag: For amd64-multa x

x x                                                Local flag: Use 64bit couna x

x x ( ) a-like-o                             (   ) Local flag: Changes view ov x

x x                                                                          x x

x mqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqj x

x Help (?) Save (Return/Enter) Cancel (Esc)                                    x

mqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqj

```

Подскажите, плз, что надо поправить? Может это с ssh что?

----------

## fank

главный вопрос - а псевдографика и русификация консоли как-то связаны?

----------

